# GUATEMALA CITY | Avia | 63m | 15 fl | 53m | 13 fl | 73m | 18 fl | U/C



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today:



Ifig said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

:banana:









*Paredes Aleman Arquitectos*


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

gorgeous...:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

From saturday:



mariafb said:


> Unas fotos del sábado


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I forgot about this pics:



Ifig said:


> de todos los ángulos.


----------



## lukajavornik (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow, two different worlds in Guatemala...


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*ON HOLD*

Still no news why, but the city's administration decided to stop this project's construction. The sign says they violeted the city planning standards. 



AOLOPEZC said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

And...





Ifig said:


> Instagram​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

This project is back on its way up


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Paredes Aleman Arquitectos*​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

The cladding is starting to look good :cheers:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bth towers are topped out, no cladding yet


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

The cladding is finally on its way!


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cladding... :cheers:


----------



## AshKing21 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for info


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is how the building is supposed to look like after it's completed


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

More cladding:

andrea___mencos








andrea___mencos​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cladding was definitely changed. Looks good IMO though.


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

So nice!!!!


----------



## jimrecinos (Nov 4, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Apparently this was put on hold, or they're taking ages to finish the cladding. Also, it was definitely changed. I preferred the old design... Any opinions?


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sin título by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


Sin título by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


Sin título by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


Sin título by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

:cheers2:



polovs said:


> Foto tomada el 06/02/2016. kay:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*March 2nd *



















*March 9th*










*March 20th*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

The first phase is expected to be completed around August. The second phase will start shortly after.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

First phase is almost finished!


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

1st phase completed :cheers:











PF Changs by alan benchoam, en Flickr




















AVIA by Israel Figueroa, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

So Phase 1 only has 3 restaurants and 5 stores, most of them fashion shops. Phase 2 wil begin in the near future and be due to 2021. Some pics taken by myself:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

And this was posted by the architect on Facebook. It's him and his group taking a selfie on pic 2 of the ones I took :lol:




























Axel Paredes


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

A V I A by Víctor Bran, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

We got some great pictures of this project today! Now all we have to do is wait till the second phase starts :cheers:


Avia, Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, en Flickr

AVIA by Víctor Bran, en Flickr

AVIA by Víctor Bran, en Flickr


AVIA by Víctor Bran, en Flickr

AVIA by Víctor Bran, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

AV/A by Israel Figueroa, en Flickr


PF changs by alan benchoam, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Wongraphy*​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

They are installing the Hyatt Centric sign:

IMG_5222 by Miguel Alecio, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Interior of one of the offices: 









_*Pedraz Arquitectos*_









_*Pedraz Arquitectos*_









_*Pedraz Arquitectos*_









_*Pedraz Arquitectos*_









_*Pedraz Arquitectos*_









_*Pedraz Arquitectos*_


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Some more pics of the fantastic result of phase 1:









*Axel Paredes*









*Axel Paredes*









*Axel Paredes*









*Axel Paredes*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday 



GTsky said:


> asi lo llevan.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday



Ifig said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*hprockshp* - *ConsultaGT*


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

This is a representation of Central America as its own united sphere including Belize, Honduras, El Salvador, Costa Rica, Nicaragua and Panama.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday:



Ifig said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

More progress:



RigoStar said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*javstreetphoto*


GTsky said:


> ya le estan colocando la estructura metalica :banana: :cheers:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*JJosé*


----------



## Avia Oficial (May 10, 2020)

AVIA no se detiene, ingreso de los equipos de generación eléctrica al complejo. Gracias al staff de Grupo Cuadra por la coordinación!


----------

